# What to clean gravel with? Vinegar? Bleach?



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I got myself a used 55 gallon tank. The person had just given up on the whole fish thing and quit cleaning the tank. I want to clean the gravel. Should I just give it a good rinse in hot water? Should I soak it in some vinegar? Or Bleach? You never know what could be lurking in the gravel. Thanks!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually hot water is sufficient to clean older gravel. You could use a little vinegar as well, cant hurt.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with anything unless you suspect disease. But for myself, I find a 10% bleach solution, as long as it's coated gravel, and then a good rinse and some dechlorator and you're good to go. If the gravel is uncoated, I wouldn't use bleach as it would be more work to get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I would just use hot water and swirl it around in a bucket or large bowl and the abrasion will clean it pretty well.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I agree with Foxtail,that's all you need to do.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

To each and everyone, my personal preference, I would soak in bleach solution, then rinse with hot water, dose a some dechlorinator, rinse thoroughly, then begin to cycle the tank and stocking ;D. 

Just never know what is lurking within the gravel...snails, parasites, ..... better to be certain.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would do bleach, just to be safe.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would use hot water. If you are unsure if it contains other stuff you can bake it in the oven at about 275 for 30 minutes. If this does not kill it then use some vinegar. I avoid bleach in my tank. Chlorine is toxic to fish. Good luck.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not worth the risk to my livestock so I would go the bleach route too. I don't want to kick myself later for not spending the extra 20 minutes.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Bleach, but give it a good soak in sodium thio afterwards and then do a chlorine test on it!!!


----------

